# In bed Salter with Ebling?



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

Im considering purchasing a back blade this year since i never pulled the trigger last year. Im curious I see pictures online with guys running back blades within bed salters. But no real information. So how does the setup work? Is it efficient? anything I should be worried about? Pictures of your set up if you have it setup like this. Thanks Truck used will be 17 F350 SRW CC SB


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

The ones I have seen are hitch mount spreaders mounted higher usually on a flatbed. Probably has a horrible spread pantern and destroys the rear blade over time would be my guess... 

Plus the higher the spinner the more material you're probably going to use due to bounce etc...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Dual lift cylinders outside the spreader chute/spinner. 

Lift the blade the whole way and spread away.


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Dual lift cylinders outside the spreader chute/spinner.
> 
> Lift the blade the whole way and spread away.


Do you run one?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Are you aware there's a search function to help find "things".... it's sooooo simple even Sasquatch can due it.

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/ebling-back-blade-for-sale.170206/


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JT&SONS said:


> Do you run one?


Not anymore, we ran the first one they built.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not anymore, we ran the first one they built.


That's super special..... do tell more.


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

BUFF said:


> Are you aware there's a search function to help find "things".... it's sooooo simple even Sasquatch can due it.
> 
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/ebling-back-blade-for-sale.170206/


Yes, that thread is what got my wheels turning that it was possible. I didn't think it was even possible. I guess i thought maybe others had tried it since.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JT&SONS said:


> Yes, that thread is what got my wheels turning that it was possible. I didn't think it was even possible. I guess i thought maybe others had tried it since.


There's another guy with a white GM set up with a VBox and Ebling with a video.
The big draw back IMO is the back blade is being pelted with salt.


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

BUFF said:


> There's another guy with a white GM set up with a VBox and Ebling with a video.
> The big draw back IMO is the back blade is being pelted with salt.


ON youtube or on here? Does that concern you cause of spread pattern or just wear and tear?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JT&SONS said:


> ON youtube or on here? Does that concern you cause of spread pattern or just wear and tear?


Both the Plow Site and the tubeewe.
Spread pattern and more maintenance to the back blade to deal with the affects of salt.
You'd be better oof have a rig just for salting from a billing aspect. Plowing and sailing each have there own rates, a plow is more than a spreader so that vehicle demands a higher rate than a spreader rig but you're margins are higher for spreading. 
Having a front plow, back blade and a VBox on a pickup you have close to $18-20k in snow equipment tied up on one vehicle. Break downs do happen and since there's typically more salting events than plowing you can be hosed


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

I guess i didn't think about it like that. I have 3 trucks I guess my thought was my truck is the main truck and the newest put the stuff on it. But if it did break down man would i be in trouble. I would have to hook up the tailgate spreader and make it work. 

These are things a greenhorn doesnt think about. how would you set it up with 3 trucks? I have 2 8.2 DXT one with wings im buying a 9.2 DXTwith wings and then debating a 16ft Ebling but really need to step up to VBOX type spreader as well i don't think my back will handle moving that many bags again.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Both the Plow Site and the tubeewe.
> Spread pattern and more maintenance to the back blade to deal with the affects of salt.
> You'd be better oof have a rig just for salting from a billing aspect. Plowing and sailing each have there own rates, a plow is more than a spreader so that vehicle demands a higher rate than a spreader rig but you're margins are higher for spreading.
> Having a front plow, back blade and a VBox on a pickup you have close to $18-20k in snow equipment tied up on one vehicle. Break downs do happen and since there's typically more salting events than plowing you can be hosed


That's why ours was stainless.

Spread pattern was not affected.


----------



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

I have a Ebling and run a Vbox in a GMC 2500. I am forced to multi task. It works great, however I have to unhook the Ebling at each site, and well if its a smaller site it does suck having to unhook the Ebling just to drop salt for 15 minutes. Unfortunately we purchased the single ram setup. I only run the ebling for 4"+ snowfalls generally as unhooking at each site does take 5-10 minutes each time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Any chance you remove your spinner between accounts?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Any chance you remove your spinner between accounts?


My spinner removes it self between accounts


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> My spinner removes it self between accounts


Eye herd..


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

CK82 said:


> I have a Ebling and run a Vbox in a GMC 2500. I am forced to multi task. It works great, however I have to unhook the Ebling at each site, and well if its a smaller site it does suck having to unhook the Ebling just to drop salt for 15 minutes. Unfortunately we purchased the single ram setup. I only run the ebling for 4"+ snowfalls generally as unhooking at each site does take 5-10 minutes each time.


This is what Mark recommended when I called. But he also said to remove spinner. It seems like a lot of work.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Swing away chute on a cylinder? You already have the pump from the Ebling...


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

I put in my order with short iron fabrication yesterday for my new 16 foot back blade. It's being mounted on my new 3500HD. I sent Jason pictures of where I wanted the control box mounted so I can run my striker at the same time. I am also moving my spreader to the passenger side of the bed to allow more room. Having it more to one side also makes it safer loading super sacks so I don't have the forklift against the bed side. The red box is where the control box and hydro unit will be.


----------



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

I pull my spinner off when running the Ebling, it is a 5 to 10min. process unhooking and another hooking back up. Not ideal overall I'd say. Bit it works if needed.


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

I just purchased a new 12' Ebling and it will be mounted on a 01 Dodge 2500 with a Blizzard 810 and a SnowEx 3000 hopper spreader. I've been running a 7' Snowman for about 8 years and it worked great (raised up high enough to spread under it). Unfortunately, it has rusted away. I will figure it out one way or another on how to make it all work. Looking forward to joining the Ebling owners crowd. I'll post pics after it is all set up.


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

Anyone else have anything to add?


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

Highpoint said:


> I just purchased a new 12' Ebling and it will be mounted on a 01 Dodge 2500 with a Blizzard 810 and a SnowEx 3000 hopper spreader. I've been running a 7' Snowman for about 8 years and it worked great (raised up high enough to spread under it). Unfortunately, it has rusted away. I will figure it out one way or another on how to make it all work. Looking forward to joining the Ebling owners crowd. I'll post pics after it is all set up.


Any updates on installation? Pictures would be great


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

Plow is mounted but havn't installed spreader yet. I was going to re-build mount to operate with two cylinders but for now, am not going to (royal pain in the ass). Probably will end up just mounting a smaller spreader on plow itself or something like that. Can say this for sure, sucks not to have a spreader!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

Update....None yet. Am spending next couple weeks trying to figure something out. Snow on the way!!!


----------

